# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Miele] Γεφυρομα καλωδιων ρολογιου

## μιχαλης1969

Έχω την miele H202 και μου χάλασε το ρολόι.Η κουζινα χωρίς το ρολόι δεν δουλεύει ο φούρνος.θελω να γεφυρωσω τα καλώδια του ρολογιού ξερετε πως πανε τα καλωδια?

----------


## duvdev

Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία .

----------


## μιχαλης1969

ενταξει θα βγαλω

----------


## μιχαλης1969



----------


## Κυριακίδης

Προτού να ασχοληθείς με γεφυρώματα δεν εξετάζεις πρώτα τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή? (παρακάτω ένας κωλόφαρδος εξηγεί και λέει ότι αυτός ο πυκνωτής έπρεπε να είναι 220μF και το μέτρησε ελαττωματικό στα 150μf. Το αντικατέστησε και δουλεύει) ή εξέτασε τα ρελέ.
http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/sh...t=11043&page=2

----------


## μιχαλης1969

θελω να βγάλω το ρολόι εκτός γιατι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## duvdev

Αφού στα ξεχωρίζει με χρώματα είναι απλό, τις δυο επαφές με καφέ καλώδιο μεταξύ τους  και τις δυο με μπλε καλώδιο πάλι μεταξύ τους. 
Σου ζήτησα φωτό, γιατί συνήθως συναντάω 4 τέσσερα καλώδια που πάνε στο ρολόι με λευκό χρώμα.
Δοκίμασε το και αν συναντήσεις πρόβλημα, εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## μιχαλης1969

Εντάξει θα το κανω

----------


## δημητρηςσακ

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Έχω και εγώ φούρνο miele και αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα να μάθω αν τελικά λειτούργησε μετά το γεφύρωμα και πως τελικά συνδέσατε τα καλώδια.

----------


## μιχαλης1969

Καλή χρονιά.Λειτούργησε ο φουρνος,συνδεσαμε το καφε με το καφε και τα αλλα καλωδια δεν τα πειραξαμε

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα, πως μπορώ να κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο σε κουζίνα indesit [Model: K6C56(X)GR]  ???



Δυστυχώς E-Nr δεν βρήκα πουθενά, εκτός από τα παρακώτω:

Πίσω:



(Μάλλον άσχετο, γιατί βλέπω ότι πρόκειται περί συνδεσμολογιών σε διάφορες τοπολογίες δικτύου)

Μέσα από το πλαϊνό καπάκι (δίπλα από το συρτάρι):



Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## diony

Αν και η φωτογραφία είναι θολή από ότι φαίνεται θα πρέπει να γεφυρώσεις μεταξύ τους τα 2 χοντρά γαλάζια καλώδια που είναι πάνω από το μαύρο ρελέ δεξιά
Ένας  γρήγορος και ασφαλής τρόπος είναι να βάλεις ένα διακλαδωτή  faston  6,3mm όπως στη φωτογραφία ,*θα κουμπώσεις το θηλυκό του faston  σε μία από τις 2 επαφές του ρελέ που θα ελευθερωθούν* και στα 2 αρσενικά του faston θα κουμπώσεις τα 2 χοντρά γαλάζια καλώδια που θα έχεις βγάλει από το ρελέ



Αν δεν είναι κατανοητό , *ξανά ρώτησε* πριν το κάνεις
Πρέπει να κουμπώσουν σφικτά μεταξύ τους διότι περνάνε αρκετά αμπέρ από αυτά ,αν είναι χαλαρά  ξεκουμπώνεις ,  πατάς το θηλυκό προσεκτικά με την πένσα να κλείσει , και ξανά κουμπώνεις
Όλα αυτά αφού έχεις κατεβάσει την ασφάλεια που τροφοδοτεί τη συσκευή σου εννοείται

edit 
Έτσι έχεις και τη δυνατότητα αν βρεις άλλο ρολόι να το αντικαταστήσεις εύκολα
ξανά

----------


## andyferraristi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα. Θα το δοκιμάσω την Κυριακή που θα πάω στην πατρίδα, και θα ενημερώσω σχετικά ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Κώστα επειδή όσο και αν έψαξα δεν κατόρθωσα να βρω διακλαδωτή  faston  6,3mm, να βάλω έναν κλεφτάκο που έχω εύκαιρο ???

----------


## diony

μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής
αφαιρείς εντελώς το καφέ και από τις 2 άκρες που ενώνεται (*το πετάς*)
αφαιρείς εντελώς το γαλάζιο που φεύγει από το ρολόι και πάει μάλλον στον επιλογέα φούρνου ή θερμοστάτη (*το πετάς*)
ξεκουμπώνεις το διπλό γαλάζιο από το ρολόι , κόβεις και αφαιρείς  το κομμάτι το ψιλό που γεφυρώνει , (*το πετάς*) και το χοντρό το κουμπώνεις στη θέση που ήταν το άλλο γαλάζιο , δηλαδή στον επιλογέα φούρνου ή θερμοστάτη
έτσι απελευθερώνεις και το ρολόι που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν το κοιτάζει κανείς

----------


## andyferraristi

Επειδή η κουζίνα δεν είναι δική μου (αλλά των γονιών μου), δεν θα ήθελα να βγάλω εκτός το ρολόϊ. Αυτό που έγραψα πριν (την χρήση του κλεφτάκου δηλαδή) δεν γίνεται ???

----------


## diony

δεν ξέρω αυτό το πράγμα αν αντέχει 9-10Α  για 1-2 ώρες που θα δουλεύει ο φούρνος συνεχόμενα αν αντέχει βάλε το
μπορείς να κάνεις και το εξής
αφού κόψεις τα 2 faston  πάνω δεξιά να γυμνώσεις τα 3 γαλάζια καλώδια περίπου 15 χιλιοστά , να τα   στρίψεις μεταξύ τους ,αν έχεις κολλητήρι κάνε τα όπως είναι ένα καλό πέρασμα με καλάι και βάλε τα σε μία χοντρή κλέμμα αν βρείς πορσελάνης ακόμη πιο καλά να πιάσουν *και με τις 2 βίδες* της κλέμμας και στερέωσε τα  κάπου ψηλά με  τάιραπ , (μην τα αφήσεις κάτω χύμα)
προτιμάω το πρώτο  στο #12  , αυτό που σου προτείνω εδώ είναι λίγο μπακαλίστικο

----------


## andyferraristi

Επιτέλους πήγα τελικά στα πάτρια για τις ημέρες του Πάσχα, και το ζήτημα επιλύθηκε επιτυχώς. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα για τις πολύτιμες βοήθειες που μου παρείχες ...

----------


## diony

Να είσαι καλά
 :Smile:

----------


## kodio7

Καλημέρα....αντιμετωπίζω το ιδιο προβλημα σε κουζίνα indesit K6C56(X)GR........το ρολοι φαινεται να δουλευει αλλα εφοσον το ρυθμισεις ο φούρνος δεν εκκινει.....
Θελω να παρακαμψω το ρολοι γεφυρώνοντας τα καλώδια.....
Ανδρέα δεδομένου ότι το έκανες στον ίδιο φουρνο τελικά με ποιον απο τους δυο τρόπους που πρότεινε ο Κώστας το έκανες?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## tsitsi58

20160921_225000.jpg20160921_225756.jpg Θα ηθελα αν γινεται να μου πειτε πως μπορω κι εγω να γεφυρωσω την δικη μου κουζινα (siemens) της οποιας το ρολοι κολησε στο 00:00  χωρις να αναβοσβηνει και δεν αλλαζει με αποτελεσμα να μη δουλευει ο φουρνος στη φωτογραφια υπαρχουν 2 πορτοκαλι καλωδια τα οποια γραφουν Ν/7 και L/8 και αλλα 2 κοκκινα απο τα οποια στο ενα ειναι ενωμενο ενα γκρι που μαλλον ειναι για το φωτακι για οταν δουλευει ο φουρνος.Σας ευχαριστω.

Υ.Γ Υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω ανταλακτικη πλακετα ρολογιου?Ειναι 18 χρονων κουζινα.

----------


## klik

Τα κόκκινα ενεργοποιούν το φούρνο. Αυτά σε ενδιαφέρουν.

Τα πορτοκαλί τροφοδοτούν το ρολόι με 230Vac.

Δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκεται το ίδιο ανταλλακτικό (ώστε να ταιριάζει στην υποδοχή) αλλά σχεδόν όλα τα χρονόμετρα κάνουν.
Πολύ πιθανό να επισκευάζεται και το ίδιο εφόσον δεν έχει καεί το display του.

----------


## tsitsi58

Επειδη δεν γνωριζω πολλα εαν καταλαβα καλα μπορω να ενωσω μεταξυ τους τα 2 κοκκινα καλωδια και θα δουλεψει?
Μπορεις να μου προτεινεις εαν γνωριζεις καποιο καταστημα στην θεσσαλονικη που να πουλαει τετοιου ειδους ανταλακτικα η να δωσω το ελλατωματικο για να το φτιαξουν εαν γινεται?
το display δεν καηκε καποιες ωρες μενει σταθερο στο 00:00 και αναβει μια ενδειξη  auto και καποιες φορες αναβοσβηνει αλλα δεν μου αφηνει να κανω ρυθμισεις.

----------


## klik

Ναι τα ενώνεις. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ακροδέκτη που υπάρχει στο μήνυμα #12 του diony.
Δεν γνωρίζω μαγαζί που να κρατά στοκ σε ρολογια. Στη siemens-bosch στο cosmos (κοντά στη φιλκεραμ) θα μπορούσαν να σε κατατοπίσουν, αλλά η τιμή δεν θα σου αρέσει.

----------

tsitsi58 (22-09-16)

----------


## tsitsi58

Να υποθεσω δεν υπαρχει προβλημα που το ενα εχει και το γκρι για το φωτακι?τα συνδεω ολα.Εαν δεν βρω τον ακροδεκτη και τα ενωσω με καποιο τροπο πειραζει?

----------


## andyferraristi

Έχεις κάποιο γνωστό να σου αλλάξει αυτόν τον ηλεκτρολυτικό που σου σημειώνω στον κύκλο ??? Μπορεί να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου χωρίς να γεφυρώσεις ...

20160921_225756.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει ο ηλεκτρολυτικός αλλά πολύ πιθανόν θα είναι 125οC rated και αν μη τι άλλο θα πρέπει να γίνει παραγγελία

Για γεφύρωση δύο θηλυκών FASTON μεταξύ τους μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε έναν αρσενικό ακροδέκτη FASTON *για φίσα:
*http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...8/Default.aspx
τον οποίο και θα κόψετε ώστε να φύγει από πάνω του το τμήμα που προορίζεται για πρεσσάρισμα καλωδίου, οπότε στο τέλος, αφού ισιώσετε και την ασφάλεια, μένει ένα επίπεδο λαμάκι που μπορεί να δεχτεί από ένα θηλυκό FASTON σε κάθε άκρη του...

----------


## nyannaco

Ίσως αξίζει να δοκιμάσει έστω και με 105°C ηλεκτρολυτικό, έστω κι αν δεν κρατήσει πολύ. Τουλάχιστον θα μάθει αν το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο εκεί, και κατά συνέπεια να αξίζει να ψάξει για 125οC.

----------

FILMAN (23-09-16)

----------


## klik

Έχει ένδειξη 0:00 στην ώρα, άρα είναι πιθανό να μην φταίει ο ηλεκτρολυτικός. 
Μπορεί να έχει πάρει υγρασία/αλατα στο button ρύθμισης και να είναι συνεχώς πατημένο. 
Επίσης λόγω ηλικίας της κουζίνας ενδέχεται να μην έχει μικροελεγκτή αλλά κάποιο έτοιμο ολοκληρωμένο για ρολόι και έλεγχο display που παίρνει χρονισμό είτε από κεραμικό φίλτρο είτε από τα 100Hz της ανόρθωσης.

----------

FILMAN (23-09-16), Papas00zas (22-09-16)

----------


## tsitsi58

> Έχεις κάποιο γνωστό να σου αλλάξει αυτόν τον ηλεκτρολυτικό που σου σημειώνω στον κύκλο ??? Μπορεί να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου χωρίς να γεφυρώσεις ...
> 
> 20160921_225756.jpg


τελικα με την αλλαγη αυτη ολα καλα ο φουρνος δουλευει ξανα τελεια, κοστος μολις 5 ευρω.ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες συμβουλες σας.

----------


## andyferraristi

> ... κοστος μολις 5 ευρω ...


Εργασία και ανταλλακτικό, ή μόνο ανταλλακτικό??? Εάν είναι 5 ευρώ μόνο ανταλλακτικό σε έγδαραν κανονικά ...

----------


## mobileshop

Καλησπερα σας.Θα μπορουσα να μαθω πως ακριβως βγαινει αυτο το ρολοι για να αλαξω τον πυκνωτη?Οσο και να το τραβαω δεν τα καταφερνω.Αν δεν γνωριζει καποιος θα αναγκαστω να παω στην λυση του γεφυρωματος.Αν και πρωτιμω την αλλαγη του.Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων.

----------


## diony

Συνήθως έχουν κάποια ελάσματα , τα οποία πρέπει να τα πιέσεις να ξεκουμπώσουν , βάλε μία καθαρή και φωτεινή φωτογραφία από το μέσα μέρος να δούμε
Πριν το αποσυνδέσεις *κλείσε την ασφάλεια και τον διακόπτη από τον γενικό πίνακα* και βάλε σημάδι σε ότι ξηλώσεις
Ειδικά στην επανασύνδεση , προσοχή *να κουμπώσουν σφιχτά* οι ακροδέκτες στις υποδοχές τους

----------


## mobileshop

Καλησπερα.Ευχαριστω diony για τις πληροφοριες.Συντομα θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες απο το ρολοι(βγαλσιμο) και θα εχω νεα αφου αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη.Αν και αυτος ειναι στους 105c πιστευω να αντεξει.Θα σας ενημερωσω συντομα.

----------


## mobileshop

Καλημερα.Χθες  άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή και τελικά oλλα εντάξει.O φούρνος δουλεύει μια χαρα!Σας ευχαριστώ  για την βοήθεια σας και μόλις μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω  και φωτογραφιες.Καλημερα  σε όλους.

----------


## dmazetas2007

μηπως μπορείς να αναφέρεις πως βγαίνει το ρολοι

----------


## Silisav

> Επιτέλους πήγα τελικά στα πάτρια για τις ημέρες του Πάσχα, και το ζήτημα επιλύθηκε επιτυχώς. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα για τις πολύτιμες βοήθειες που μου παρείχες ...


Καλησπερα, διαβαζω το νημα για τον φουρνο και εχω την ιδια και θελω να παρακαμψω το ρολοι τελειως ( να αχρηστευθει δηλαδη ) και να δωσω απ ευθειας στο φουρνο. Εσυ το καταφερες στον φουρνο των γονιων σου με καποιο τροπο αυτο; Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Papas00zas

> Καλησπερα, διαβαζω το νημα για τον φουρνο και εχω την ιδια και θελω να παρακαμψω το ρολοι τελειως ( να αχρηστευθει δηλαδη ) και να δωσω απ ευθειας στο φουρνο. Εσυ το καταφερες στον φουρνο των γονιων σου με καποιο τροπο αυτο; Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Τι ρολόι έχεις;

----------


## Silisav

Η κουζινα μου ειναι Indesit K6C56(X)GR

----------


## Silisav

Τελικά το κατάφερα μόνος μου, γεφυρωσα 2 μπλε καλώδια με μια κλεμα και δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## jmaragkos

Καλημέρα καλή χρονιά σε όλους, δεν δουλεύει ο φούρνος σε κουζίνα miele km6012 edst λόγω ρολογιού κάποια ιδέα ??

----------

